# Bombed By a Vendor!



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Recently there was a post in the retailer forum regarding the use of an invalid coupon on a Vendor's Website. I posted some remarks and several people Bumped my RG because of those comments. Well the vendor also took 
notice and thought it would be nice to send me a thank-you. 
Well he did more than thank me, He bombed me something fierce! Some great looking smokes here.
Thank-you to Brian Jr. and his Family @ Tinderbox.com for the generous hit,
and the nice letter.

Mods Please move this to whatever forum you feel appropriate.

Here are some pics:

Click to make me big!


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice Bomb Dude!:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

That just proves that he's a top notch retailer. Taking care of customers should be #1, he obviously embraces this. Their are a lot of retailers who could learn a lot from customer service like this. Congrats on the bomb and yay for tinderbox.com. :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

VERY cool. I like his style... he truly belongs here among the primates. :ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Tinderbox is awesome.
:tu


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

It always good to see vendor support loyal customers. I have never bought anything from them but seeing how well they appreciate their customers I might start.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thats one way to bounce back and take care of customers. :tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

That's the first time that I have ever seen anything like that before. Way to go!:tu


----------



## Jason_of_Texas (Jun 20, 2007)

What a stand up guy. Glad to see some realize the value of a good customer.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweet, please forgive my ignorance, but what the hell is the second one from the right. (Camacho of some type?)


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Lanthor said:


> Sweet, please forgive my ignorance, but what the hell is the second one from the right. (Camacho of some type?)


I was hoping some one would chime in on that one. Camacho, but I'm not sure which one. Maybe Brian can clue us in. :ss


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> I was hoping some one would chime in on that one. Camacho, but I'm not sure which one. Maybe Brian can clue us in. :ss


That cigar has PARTY written all over it!!:tu


----------



## Jason_of_Texas (Jun 20, 2007)

Does it have a string to pull and make it pop?lol also reminds me of those fireworks.hehe


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> Sweet, please forgive my ignorance, but what the hell is the second one from the right. (Camacho of some type?)


Don't look now but that is a candle from one of those "home deorator" parties I've seen 'em before so I know what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice hit from tinderbox.com! Shows they actually respect their customers...


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

If that was the thread where you questioned someone's attempt to use an expired coupon (or something like that) good for you for speaking up, not for the freebies but because it was the right thing to do. The free sticks are a bonus, and a nice reward. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> If that was the thread where you questioned someone's attempt to use an expired coupon (or something like that) good for you for speaking up, not for the freebies but because it was the right thing to do. The free sticks are a bonus, and a nice reward. :tu


That was the one.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Good move on his part...Straight up.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome:tu:tu


----------



## thrillafrommanila (Jul 30, 2007)

Excellent Vendor, hes got my vote ! :tu:tu:tu


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i think the camacho in ? is a havana diadema-might be wrong though


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

wharfrathoss said:


> i think the camacho in ? is a havana diadema-might be wrong though


Thinking you are right. I've got a regular Diadema that was wrapped in silver foil.

Nice hit too !!!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

That's definitely a Diadema... Pete (Malik23) would know!!!!!!!!!:ss

That's one of the coolest hits yet here on CS. It's the sort of thing gorillas around here will take notice of... GREAT job, brotha!


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Very classy! Also very classy showing the goods!

MCS


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

great job tinderbox! :tu


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

:tu

Now that is most excellent.
It goes a long way when a retailer bombs you.

GOOD JOB


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

I know someone who's going to be getting more of my business. That is an awesome bomb.


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

TNT rocks!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Syekick said:


> TNT rocks!


Umm, wrong vendor...

Great hit! :ss


----------



## StogieMon (May 16, 2007)

> That's one of the coolest hits yet here on CS.





> great job tinderbox! :tu


:ss I like that. Just bought a nice Tatuaje & Don Pepin Sampler from tinderbox.com.

nice to see they care!


----------

